# ISPConfig 3 amavisd-new Eigene Spamfilterregeln



## funsurfer (24. März 2011)

Hallo Liebes Forum.

Ich habe den Server auf Debian mit POSTFIX Dovecot und Sieve.
Als Proxyfilter nutze ich den amavisd-new.

das funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut.
Ich habe allerdings einige Custom regeln für den Spamd.

Früher hatte ich eine zusätzliche .cf eingebunden.
Diese ignoriert der amavisd allerdings.

Wo kann/soll man diese Regeln denn dort einbauen?

Dnake für die Hilfe und LG


----------



## Till (24. März 2011)

Du kannst die Regeln in der local.cf von spamassassin einbinden und danach amavisd neu starten.


----------



## funsurfer (24. März 2011)

Du meinst einfach am ende der cf meine Regeln hinzufügen?

Andere möglichkeit gibt es nicht?


LG


----------



## Till (24. März 2011)

> Andere möglichkeit gibt es nicht?


Gibt es sicherlich. Du kannst ja mal in der amavisd Doku nachsehen oder im Quelltext, wie genau amavisd die spamasassin libraries läd. Aber da die local.cf datei ja genau für solche Änderungen und Einträge da ist, macht es wenig Sinn sie woanders eintragen zu wollen.


----------



## funsurfer (24. März 2011)

Hm... naja, macht schon sinn.
Ich hatte eine hand.cf in der ich meine regeln hatte, und die habe ich dann auch jeden mailserver einfach mitkopiert. die locale CF wurde davon unabhängig behandelt.
Spamassassin hat dann diese einfach mitgeladen.

Wie dem auch sei. Ich habe es jetzt in der local.cf in einer eigenen sektion hinzugefügt 

Der ISPConfig3 ändert ja daran nichts, dass die local.cf geladen wird oder?


LG


----------



## funsurfer (25. März 2011)

Hm...
nun habe ich noch ein Problem...
Ich bekomme Spam Mails die beim einen Postfach mit 8 Punkten bestraft werden. und beim anderen aber mit -2 

Das ist seltsam. Da ja die gleiche regel greifen müsste.
gleicher Server, gleiche settings...

LG


----------



## Till (25. März 2011)

> Der ISPConfig3 ändert ja daran nichts, dass die local.cf geladen wird oder?


ISPConfig ändert nichts an der spamassassin Konfiguration, der installer setzt lediglich die mysql Zugangsdaten zur ispconfig Datenbank in der amavisd Konfiguration, damit amavisd die Einstellungen direkt aus der DB läd.



> Ich bekomme Spam Mails die beim einen Postfach mit 8 Punkten bestraft werden. und beim anderen aber mit -2


Die Punkteanzahl wird ja durch die spamassassin Filterregeln festgelegt. Vermutlich hast Du nicht auf beiden Servern den gleichen Stand der Filter-Regeln oder aber Du hast den Score für eine der Regeln manuell in einer Configdatei geändert.

Filterregeln Updaten geht mit:

sa-update

und danach amavisd neu starten. Ansonsten schau mal in den Mail Header, dort werden die angewendeten Regeln aufgelistet.


----------



## funsurfer (25. März 2011)

Das ist ja der selbe Server 
gleichers ruleset. Drum kann ich es mir ja nicht erklären


----------



## Till (25. März 2011)

Es wird ja bei spamasassin neben den festen rulesets auch immer eine bayes Datenbank verwendet. Es kann daher sein dass die noch nicht angelernt ist oder aber was falsches gerlent hat. Das kannst Du im Detail im Hedaer der email nachlesen, setze einfach den spam-tag Level auf -100, den das ist der level ab dem er die Erläuterungen in den Header schreibt. Nicht zu verwechslen mit dem spam tag 2 level.


----------



## funsurfer (25. März 2011)

Ok...

Dann ist das jetzt so:

Spam Tag Level: -100
Spam Tag Level 2: 5
Spam Kill Level: 15

Spam verändert Betreff Ja

Spam Betreff Markierung tag: 
Spam Betreff Markeirung tag 2: SPAMVERDACHT (SCORE)

Damit löscht er alle Mails mit einem Score von 15, Markiert alle mit einem Score von 5 und schreibt alles im Header mit?


LG


----------



## Till (25. März 2011)

Ja, genau. Im Header kannst Du dann bei Emails die nicht markiert wurden nachsehen, welche Regeln angeschlagen haben.


----------



## funsurfer (25. März 2011)

Hm! Danke, das war es, was ich nicht gefunden habe 

Merci Maximal, jetzt funkt's !


LG


----------

